# Some Hunters Are Just Plain Rude!



## Showman (Sep 25, 2012)

I rode down to Leary a few days ago with one of my neighbors to check on his brothers house (on vacation).  On the way back we decided we would just ride through Chickasawhatchie and see if we could find anything fresh (track-wise).  We came across a man marking the entrance to where he has a stand, stopped, asked him if he had seen anything.  It was as if we had asked him for pictures of his wife or something.  He got all bent out of shape claiming we were trying to horn in on HIS hunting area and he had better not catch us hunting anywhere near his stand.  We just looked at him, said thanks, and drove on.  Sheesh, some people just don't want to be neighborly.  I have seen him at the shooting range a couple times also and he likes to hoard targets (ones that haven't been shot up and left by other shooters).


----------



## jmcrae1 (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess he buys 10 or 12 wma stamps lol that away he can have is "own" spot lol.


_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 26, 2012)

Tell us where his location is so we can all see how such a great master hunter he is.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2012)

I`m glad it`s a big place, or he might have claimed the whole WMA.


----------



## Showman (Sep 26, 2012)

Nic: Tell me about it, LOL.  We run across him back where the Power lines cross near 7 Bridges Rd, in the area of Pine Island Rd.  We were going up to come out by the Shoot'n Range.  Speaking of that area, anyone know if there are any "Yotes" out there?  Saw some Dog Tracks and saw movement off in the Pines up where the turn (at the gates) is.  Couldn't make it out to know for sure what it was (good ways from where I was).  For all I know, it could have been a small Deer.  If we had not been just riding through, we may have stopped but we had to get going.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2012)

Yea, there`s coyotes out there. About 3 years ago there was an excess of gray foxes too. Every time I was out there that year, I would see em, no matter where I was huntin`.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 26, 2012)

*Yes they are...*

Ran into a fellow at Clybel earlier this year on a dove hunt.  You would have thought he owned the whole field.  Wasnt directed at me or my son, but was directed to the gentlemen down the field from us.   And what made it so funny is this guy came onto the field at 2:00 on opening day after everyone else had been there at 10:00 to find their spot.  I just don't understand some folks.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 27, 2012)

People like that should be band from public land . We had a man like on horse creek a few year's back me and my bro.got a 100yards on both sides of him and my bro killed  a doe bow hunting that is.we done it just to prove a Pont.it's public land not just his.he went and got the g.w.and they came back the g.w told him it's public land once he seen we where legal and the man was a nut lol.he left and we have not seen him since .


----------



## GDAWG84 (Sep 27, 2012)

Its first come first served period. No reservations! What'd he look like and drive? Yes, Showman, there are yotes out there. Was working on the big cc on mud creek last year and walked up on two, a big black one and a red one. Covered the whole wma today and everywhere I stopped there were dog tracks...


----------



## Showman (Sep 28, 2012)

W/male, 5'10"ish, mid to late 30's, maybe 200 pounds, don't know what he was driving.  I know, could be anybody.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Sep 28, 2012)

That description could apply to just about everyone hunting out there unfortunately....He probably posted a sign to "keep out" there too and flagged the trail to his stand every ten feet...


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 2, 2012)

I once asked a guy on public I had never been to if there were many deer?  You know, hey man, whats going on?  Many deer around here?  He looked at me like it was none of my business.  then replys, "If you can find them"
Then another time I asked a guy about bear hunting in the mountains.  told him I lived 6 hours away and I was there on summer vacation to get an idea about this coming fall.  I had to shut him up from all the info he was giving me...  Some people amaze me with there good attitude, others I wish I had never met.   Me? ask me where I saw deer... I will point it out.  They get up and walk around every day.  They dont stay on the same acre day in and day out.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey this deer huntin is serious stuff.    There aint enough to go around.


----------



## Showman (Oct 2, 2012)

Ha Ha, yep, would love to see a sign to "Keep Out" on a WMA.  I think everyone that hunted that WMA would have to pay a visit to that area and "Mark" the spot.  I know I have seen this dude at the shoot'n range a couple times though and I think he finally realized where he had seen me.  I won't hunt someones backyard if I know they are setting up a stand.  If I am stalking or scouting and happen to see a stand, I usually back-track myself and try to find a way around the area well away from the stand (especially if someone is in it).  

Last year I found a place that had fresh tracks every morning.  I found a nice tree and went back to my truck and got my stand and headed back to set it up for the next morning.  From the tracks to the tree was about 30-35 yards, easy shot for my Excalibur Crossbow.  Got the stand all set up, marked it on my GPS, headed back to camp.  next morning, got to where I parked the previous day, got my act together and headed to the stand.  Got to it, started to climb the ladder, and someone says "Hey, I'm up here".  I look up and sure nuff, there is some dude sitting in my stand!  He says it is his stand.  My Stand has my name all over it and it definitely was my stand and I pointed it out to this dude.  He said he found it and thought it was abandoned.  Well, he got out of it, made enough noise to wake the dead, and left.  Well, I saw nothing all morning and later that day either.  I hunted that area for 3 days and saw nothing.  I guess my luck just wasn't with me.


----------



## Bone Collector (Oct 3, 2012)

Several years ago on B.F. Grant somebody posted a sign at one of the gates saying that a group of 8 hunters were hunting the area beyond that gate. There were no other vehicles parked in that area and I already had my stand set and I was not going anywhere else.  Well, I only saw 2 other guys in that area that year and we parked next to each other. They were nice, respectful guys and they didn't have a problem sharing info and I gladly shared, as well. I believe a single person put that sign there just so that anyone that read it would go somewhere else. There definitely weren't 8 hunters in there beyond that gate.

BC


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just got a new hunting buddy off a wma he was new to the area well recently and asked me about deer movement I told him my 2cents where I thought he should hunt offered to let him sit my stand even. He declined but guess what called me 2 weeks later after he killed and shared with me a spot I didn't know about. It's only deer pple lol I guess if you have a monster around you may get defensive but I guarantee the good lord wouldn't want you to be stingy and hateful about it.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 3, 2012)

Now with that said if somebody puts a climber right next to yah that is just plain disrespectful I wouldn't do that to anyone I would move a few hundred yds at least.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 3, 2012)

Bone Collector said:


> Several years ago on B.F. Grant somebody posted a sign at one of the gates saying that a group of 8 hunters were hunting the area beyond that gate. There were no other vehicles parked in that area and I already had my stand set and I was not going anywhere else.  Well, I only saw 2 other guys in that area that year and we parked next to each other. They were nice, respectful guys and they didn't have a problem sharing info and I gladly shared, as well. I believe a single person put that sign there just so that anyone that read it would go somewhere else. There definitely weren't 8 hunters in there beyond that gate.BC



Some guys did the same thing at Coopers Creek WMA several years ago saying "there are 4 guys hunting this area". The game warden came by and added "now there are 5".  The guys had the nerve to come to the check station and complain about someone else hunting in THEIR area. The GW warden told them they couldn't reserve a spot.


----------



## dubblebubble (Oct 9, 2012)

i hunted blue ridge about 10 years ago. killed 2 does about an hour before dark on a cold rainy day. when i dragged the first one up the hill on the way out there was a guy hunting that had came in after me, i told him sorry but i had 2 down and this was my only way out, he climbed down and helped me get them out. i offered him one of them but he would not take it. super nice guy, i dont remember his name. hunted there many times never saw his truck again. wont find many people that would do that.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 9, 2012)

There are rude people everywhere and you found one. Id go back and flag his trail real good and never go back. He will go crazy trying to figure out whos hunting on top of him.


----------



## Showman (Oct 9, 2012)

It's nice when people know it is a PUBLIC area and help others.  I have quit my sit before to help others who got lucky remove their harvest from the woods.  2 or 3 years ago though, I was in my stand at Chickasaw, watching a clearing that had mucho tracks in and out.  I see a young man slowly working his way along the tree line, being quiet and moving slow.  He was stalking a fresh set of tracks that were no more than an hour old in my estimate (yes, I had just got into my stand).  Next thing I know, there is some kid (maybe 10 years old) on a 4-wheeler screaming through the clearing hollar'n he sees Deer on the other side of the clearing and points to where I am.  The Deer are behind me, I turn to look, they are looking at these two people, off they go like greased lightning.  I thought that young man was going to beat that kid to death right there.  After the man got calmed down a bit, I climbed out of my stand and was headed their way, the man and the kid got on the 4-wheeler and took off.  I got back to the campground and there they were, kid squalling his eyes out, (what appeared to be) the mother between the man and the boy in protective mode.  He saw me and immediately came over to apologize for his kids actions.  All I said was the line about you-know-what-happens.  It was no use getting mad at them.  After all, it is PUBLIC land and he took care of (albeit, after the fact) the problem.  I went back to my stand the next day but saw nothing.  If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm sorry but I have been the nice guy in the past helping other hunters out and sharing my scouting tips and what I see on camera.  I refuse to help anyone any more.  My nice ness on more than one occasion has gotten me burnt.  People that you consider friends will come hunt your stand or area when you tell them you are hunting a certain deer or even seeing deer.  I refuse to be taken advantage of anymore.  I'm sorry but that's just the way I am now.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Oct 9, 2012)

i have seen that to many times i met a guy on oakywoods during my first turkey season that thought my calling was so bad that he took it upon himself to take me to his honey hole and try to call me in a bird and then show me a few tips with my calling i never went back to that spot out of respect all he said was pay it foward. that deer season i tried to share kindness and watched it backfire and everytime i tell someone about a spot i hunt they come in and try to set up on top of my blind or stand and they walk right past me to set up  their stand


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 9, 2012)

I have shown spots to folks and had them show up the next year with their buds. I just just move to another spot. I have lots of good ones where I hunt. I have been all over West Point WMA and know plenty of good areas. I always have a back up plan if I have someone in my first choice.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Oct 9, 2012)

I always have a back up plan...or six! I always try to help hunters out when I can, I just dont give up my personal spots...I usually have enough knowledge of our wmas, esp chicasaw, that I feel comfortable doling out the info when needed.


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Oct 10, 2012)

I was on a quota hunt at rum creek wma, slipped down a power line in the dark and noticed a small building in the moonlight on the edge. Didn't think much of it, found a tree and waited on light.
Well that building fired up and began to lift! It was a commercial scissor lift with a roof!!  That thing must of been 50 ft high.  Well I guess I was too close to him cause he shot his rifle at me and I nearly fell out of my cottonwood! He packed up right after slamming doors, cursing and honking his horn all the wayout!


----------



## Showman (Oct 10, 2012)

Now that was just plain STUPID.  Shooting at you?  I know I have been "Scoped" but I have not been shot at (lately anyway).  Growing up, I had an Uncle over in Lumpkin that had about a 500 acre farm that had plenty of Deer, Hogs (not all wild by the way), and Turkey's.  I asked my Uncle if I could bring a friend over and do some Deer hunt'n one weekend and he said okay.  We got there well before daylight and got into a couple stands my Uncle had put in.  About lunch time, we met up and were sitting on a log eating sandwiches my Aunt made for us when all dickens broke loose.  Someone took a shot at us, barely missing my friend.  We both dove behind the log and stayed put for about a half hour before getting the nerve to slink out to the car.  Someone had flattened all 4 tires.  We drove out on those flat tires to my Uncle's house and told him what had happened and he called the police who came to investigate.  We took them back to where we had lunch and they figured out where the shot had come from, took all the investigator stuff and evidence (spent 30-06 case, boot prints, tire tread castings) and eventually caught up with the person they said did the shooting/tire flattening.  Turned out it was one of my Uncle's neighbors poaching and wanting to scare us off (He sure did that for sure).  This took place back in '67 or '68.  The next weekend, my Uncle put me and my friend on a couple nice Bucks.  My mother wouldn't let me bring the one I got home to put in the freezer (but that's another story).


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Oct 10, 2012)

At first I thought he had shot a deer. Swear I could hear the bullet fly by. We later told the gw what happened...should of seen his face!  He said there has been some characters out there hunting. Got to be careful


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 10, 2012)

While we are at it, y'all stay away from Big Lazer this year.  I claim it ALL!!!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Oct 13, 2012)

lol yea   an i am laying claim to everything east of the bullpen  gate lol going to be there sunday


----------



## Showman (Oct 13, 2012)

Wish'n ya'll luck.  I'll be out at Chick when small game comes back in.


----------



## RossVegas (Oct 13, 2012)

We were hunting pegion MTN last year. We were unloading, about to honing the woods. A couple guys pulled up and said hey guys, we've been scouting this spot. They were'nt rude, but I think they really expected us to load up and leave.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Oct 14, 2012)

i saw 4 trucks in my area this morning but it was ok dnr  has burnt off the new clear cuts must be going to replant them


----------



## diamondback (Oct 14, 2012)

A couple years ago at river creek we were scouting the day before the hunt.My truck was parked at the lane we were going to hunt.we were there very early so we now there was nobody there.Got back to my truck and there was a couple guys there and they said they had hunted that spot 4 years earlier and was planning on hunting there again.I said ok and decided to go to one of my back up spots.They werent too rude but just came off as arrogant.Well about an hour into my hunt the first morning I killed a nice 10 point so I was leaving after checking the deer and saw these same guys riding around before 9 am.Then I said I would never just give up a spot cause they were too lazy or stupid to have several areas picked out.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Oct 14, 2012)

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> i saw 4 trucks in my area this morning but it was ok dnr  has burnt off the new clear cuts must be going to replant them



Yep! Seen some deer around them too! Found a couple good spots around those clearcuts. Who wants the locations? Highest bidder gets them!


----------

